# boca grande in june



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just found out I'll be going to boca grande for a week this june. Do any of you guys have any experience fishing the area? I'd like to get a shot at a few tarpon on fly gear. I'll probably have my gheenoe when I go, I won't be able to take it on the beach front due to its size, but I was planning on fishing in Gasparilla sound. will I see tarpon in there? I'll probably target mostly snook and redfish, but it would be nice to get a few chances at tarpon. I know the smart thing to do would be to hire a guide, but I really prefer learning on my own, that's most of the fun to me. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The only way to get away from the crowd in the Pass in June, is to cruise the beach front. It's usually flat calm, then. Lots of beach-running boats have towers on them, to spot the tarpon. We always go in July, after things quiet down, and there are only 3-4 boats in the entire pass. Not many tarpon, though. Snook in the surf, and lots of Spanish macks, last time we went. We drifted the pass but never did run the beachfront. The nearest ramp was 6-7 miles away from the pass, except for a motel in Boca Grande that has its own. I ran the 6-7 miles and then a big storm arrived from the SE, lots of lightning. What a mess. But there's a protected bayou with condos, only 1/2 mile north on the bay side.

I took pictures of a few of those oddball tower boats coming into the pass there. They just rig up a tower on a v-hull that can handle wave chops. Here's one of the boats coming in after a morning of cruising the beach front. The tide is going out murky, their incoming tide is something to see.

If you drift the Pass in June, there is an entire written etiquette on what to do, if you hook up.

http://www.tampatarponreport.com/index.php/taron-etiquette-101

More advanced etiquette:

http://www.tampatarponreport.com/index.php/boca-grande-tarpon-etiquette


----------



## bayoucityfool (Jan 31, 2006)

Headed to Boca Grande Late April to catch the Tarpon Migration back up the Coast. Fishing with Captain Mark Bennett, I will post a report when I return. That may help!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I was there last year in June for a fly fishing seminar and we spent a couple of days fishing Charlotte Harbor. I would stay away from Boca Grande inlet that time of year. Tons of tournaments and it's just flat out a zoo I.M.O. I would concentrate on Turtle Bay and Cape Haze in a gheenoe. I was in a glades skiff for one of those days and that's not much bigger than your boat and we were fine. We just stuck to the mangroves. Reds, Snook, trout, and juvi tarpon. Most of the fish we caught were reds and snook. I would post your request on the fly fishing forum too. Good luck and report back!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Shoot me an email and I'll fill you in on some of the regular, well known areas etc. [email protected]


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I went last May! Boca Grande Pass itself is great fishing but I wouldn't take a kayak in it.....The beachfront didn't look too bad for a kayak though, but not sure of the ease of spotting the tarpon! We fished the pass north of Boca Grande and saw tarpon in there..It looked like a safe place to take a kayak.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A couple of kayakers with their camp gear paddled across Boca Grande while we watched from the beach, headed to the state park camping on the other side, it was glassy calm and the tide slow during July. That island is a place you don't want to camp in summer, the bugs will carry you off. Our friends camped over there, and they had to sit in the water most of the night up to their necks. Next day a manatee swam up and bumped one of the gals, and it freaked her out pretty bad. They got about 20 cabins over there, and nobody stays in them during summer.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> I went last May! Boca Grande Pass itself is great fishing but I wouldn't take a kayak in it.....The beachfront didn't look too bad for a kayak though, but not sure of the ease of spotting the tarpon! We fished the pass north of Boca Grande and saw tarpon in there..It looked like a safe place to take a kayak.


 I forgot that gheenoe is skiff - not a kayak. Anyway, probably the same would apply!


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys. I will actually be staying in siesta key, but I was just planning on making the drive down to boca grande each day to fish, but if there's places in between that will be less crowded and I'll have decent luck at, I'm all ears for that too.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Since you'll be at Siesta Key I wouldn't leave the area. I would encourage you to get in contact with CB's Saltwater Outfitters as they can completely point you in the right direction for that area as they enjoy sharing info. Sarasota bay can turn on fire that time of year and fishing from the beach at the crack of dawn is very productive for snook and tarpon. Best of luck.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent you a PM with detailed info that I think will help.


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

There is no etiquette when you are surrounded by towers and **** pops. Watch the weather in the Gulf in that skiff of yours.


----------



## bayoucityfool (Jan 31, 2006)

My wife and I just got back from Boca Grande fishing 2 days with Capt. Mark Bennett. The wind was howling both days but fishable, just harder to locate pods of Tarpon. When we found them Saturday morning on the beach we wasted no time getting on them casting Treadfin. We landed 2 that morning around 70#. Sunday was a little different we had to fish the back side of the Boca Grande Pass to get out of the wind. We finally found fish around noon and it was on. We landed 2 and lost 3 to Bull sharks. The sharks were in the pass thick. The biggest we caught was around 110# but I just can't imagine what it would be like on a calm day. I will be back.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm fishing boca grande this saturday and sunday! hope it's slick, wind forecast looks good so far. Will report on here when I get back. This will be my first time tarpon fishing.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

question: does anyone know if the "hill tide" will be going on already? we'll have a nice outgoing tide saturday afternoon when we're fishing. I know the hill tide happens after the new moon and full moon in may-july dumping crabs thru charlotte harbor into the pass and the tarpon feed on them aggressively? does that sound right?


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

therocket37 said:


> question: does anyone know if the "hill tide" will be going on already? we'll have a nice outgoing tide saturday afternoon when we're fishing. I know the hill tide happens after the new moon and full moon in may-july dumping crabs thru charlotte harbor into the pass and the tarpon feed on them aggressively? does that sound right?


I think you are still a little early for the right tide/crab scenario but I havent been this year so not sure. Usually later may and into June are best. I can say that when you have a true hill tide it is the most unreal thing ever. The fish spread out and everywhere you look they are just popping pass crabs. Between 3 guys we jumped over a dozen fish in an hour. A hill tide is very rare and comes and goes quickly. I am from SW FL and my parents have a house in BG so Ive spent many years fishing the area. I just got stationed in Houston and am wanting to try and figure out the tarpon fishing here.


----------

